# Movie lines



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

Here's a game that we haven't done, or at least not for a long time.  I will post a line from a movie or a TV show. The first person to jump in and identify the movie posts the next line.  

Please, no googling. This is only fun if we do it as a memory game.  Pick lines that are pretty well known.  Let's try it?

"Nobody's perfect."


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 21, 2020)

*This looks like a fun game. Now I'll have to use my brain again.*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

No guesses yet?  Think 1920's jazz.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

No one wants to try?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm sure it's ~ Some like it hot. 

How about.... "I ain't so tough"


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

Correct, of course, Sparky. That was a famous last line.

About "I ain't so tough," I don't recognize it. Anybody else?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2020)

" I ain't so tough" is another 'Last Line'. An early film (1931) for this famous 'tough Guy'.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

No idea.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2020)

It's James Cagney after being gunned down in... 'The Public Enemy'


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

Oh, probably never saw it.  Try another one, a little easier, maybe?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 24, 2020)

OK, I'm sure you'll know this.. "It was Beauty killed the Beast"


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

Just a guess:  King Kong?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2020)

Ah yes, how about this... "It's a far, far better thing I do than I have ever done"


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2020)

Wasn't that from A Tale of Two Cities?

Next:  You're gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes and "You're gonna need a bigger boat" must be from 'Jaws'.

How about this:..... 
"A merry  Christmas to us all, my dears."
"God bless us, every one."


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

A Christmas Carol

Next:  "I've come to wive it wealthily in Padua."

Either the original play, or the musical based on it.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2020)

It must be something I've never seen..


----------



## Sunny (Mar 27, 2020)

The Taming of the Shrew, or Kiss Me Kate.  (The line is the one Shakespeare gave Petruchio to explain how he had come to the city of Padua to find a wealthy wife, and ends up married to a shrew.  Of course, that line became a song when Cole Porter set the play to music.)

https://www.allmusicals.com/lyrics/kissmekate/ivecometowiveitwealthilyinpadua.htm

"It's full of stars!"


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2020)

Is it anything to do with... '2001: A Space Odyssey'


----------



## Sunny (Mar 27, 2020)

That's it, Sparky!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 28, 2020)

I wonder if you'll know this... 

"I thought I heard you saying it was a pity I never had any children. But you're wrong, I have thousands of them. Thousands of them and aII boys."


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

Father Something in the movie Boys Town?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 29, 2020)

No Sunny, it's the last line from a film about a retiring schoolteacher. Based on a novel by James Hilton.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

Goodbye Mr. Chips?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 30, 2020)

That's right Sunny.

I'll just throw this one in....

"Miss ------, this microphone is on an international hook-up. Throughout the world, your fans are hoping you will say a few words to them."


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2020)

No idea, sorry.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2020)

OK, I'll add in the missing names, including the last line...

"Miss Lester, this microphone is on an international hook-up. Throughout the world, your fans are hoping you will say a few words to them."
"Hello, everybody. This is Mrs. Norman Maine."


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2020)

Maybe somebody else will recognize it. (Although you and I seem to be the only ones interested in this game, Sparky.)


----------



## Sparky (Apr 1, 2020)

It's from 'A Star is Born' with Judy Garland and James Mason.

_Yes, it would probably have worked better with more players.  _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh well, thanks for trying, anyway.


----------



## chic (Apr 2, 2020)

If you had put the whole thing up at first, I would have recognized it as a Star is Born. Easier quotes, or better clues might help this game. Just IMHO.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi, chic, want to try to resurrect this game?  Can you give us the next one?


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 9, 2020)

I'll give it a go 
'You were named after the dog?'


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2020)

No idea, Pera.  A hint, maybe?


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 10, 2020)

'We named the dog Indiana'


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2020)

Well, I don't remember the line, but... Raiders of the Lost Ark?


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 10, 2020)

Yes @Sunny and I quote
'At the end of the movie, *Jones* explains to *his* friend Sallah that *his *nickname *Indiana* came from *his* pet *dog* from long before. Sallah responds, "You were *named after* a *dog*?" and gets a great laugh out of it. But it's true. *Indiana* was the *name* of an Alaskan malamute George Lucas owned in the '70s.May 21, 2008'


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey, I'm sort of named after my dog. Sunny was my dearly beloved golden retriever! 

OK, for this one, name either the movie or the performer who said it: "What a dump!"


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 11, 2020)

I was thinking of Dudley Moore in Arthur 2 but he doesn't say 'dump' he says 's..thole'
More clues please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2020)

The same performer said, in another movie, "Fasten your seatbelts. It's going to be a bumpy night!"


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2020)

Hint:  The quoter is a she.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 10, 2020)

Sorry @Sunny I took so long to answer but I capitulated and looked it up
Bette Davis in 'All About Eve'?
Sadly I'm not much of a Bette Davis fan


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2020)

You're right, Pera,  about it being Bette Davis.  But the quote is from a movie called Beyond the Forest. It was repeated in Who's Afraid of Virginia Wolff.

Go ahead and post the next one.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 10, 2020)

'There's No Place Like Home'


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

The Wizard of Oz

"Plastics."


----------



## chic (Jun 11, 2020)

The Graduate? Someone said it to Benjamin ( Dustin Hoffman).


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

Right, chic!


----------



## chic (Jun 12, 2020)

"I'm mad as hell and I'm not gonna take this anymore."


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2020)

Network

"I'm sorry, Dave."


----------



## chic (Jun 12, 2020)

Right Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2020)

"I'm sorry, Dave."


----------



## chic (Jun 12, 2020)

2001 A space odyssey ?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2020)

Right!


----------



## chic (Jun 12, 2020)

"Sometimes nothing can be a real cool hand."


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

There was a movie called Cool Hand Luke. Would that be it?


----------



## chic (Jun 13, 2020)

Yes, it was.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

Musical line from a movie and a Broadway show:

I cain't say no!


----------



## chic (Jun 13, 2020)

Oklahoma?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

Right, chic!


----------



## chic (Jun 13, 2020)

My father gave him an offer he couldn't refuse.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

skip


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

I could have been a contender!

(If you can't name the movie, can you name the actor who said it?)


----------



## chic (Jun 14, 2020)

This game needs more people Sunny, It's just you and me doing all the work, so I'll let someone else take this.


----------

